# *strandberg Varberg



## dschonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok guys, I know there´s already a .strandberg* thread in the ERG-section but this guitar deserves it´s own right here, IMO 

Check this out:

Story:

Demo:



One of the (if not _the_) most beautiful guitar I´ve ever seen.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Sep 26, 2012)

Very very nice, aside from the HUGE pickgaurd 
But i suppose that's a minor aesthetic quibble really, the thought that has gone into the construction process is just bloody awesome. 
And Ola seems like a really stand-up guy 

I think i still prefer the original EGS design, but this is still a fantastic looking instrument.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Sep 26, 2012)

Innovation at its best .


----------



## Syriel (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I also prefer the EGS over this, but damn Ola and his advancements / innovations are just awesome.


----------



## dschonn (Sep 26, 2012)

I find it very interesting that some prefer the Boden over this, but in the end, it´s all a matter of taste.
Personally I think, although it sounds cheesy, that the pickguard somehow makes this guitar even classier 
Guess it´s a perfect guitar for Al Mumin!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 26, 2012)

WiseSplinter said:


> Very very nice, aside from the HUGE pickgaurd



Yeah the design isn't bad but I'm not digging the addition of the pickguard personally.  I also prefer his other shape to this, but that video was very well-produced and I thought Ola was very eloquent and have even more respect for him as a builder.  I will say though that video was entertaining to watch, also thought I noticed a little dig at another small builder who will go un-named when he mentioned he doesn't pick who can or can't order from him based on whether or not he likes their music!  I think most folks know who that was directed towards, intentional or not....   Also the bit about the transparent wait list.


----------



## dschonn (Sep 26, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the design isn't bad but I'm not digging the addition of the pickguard personally.  I also prefer his other shape to this, but that video was very well-produced and I thought Ola was very eloquent and have even more respect for him as a builder.  I will say though that video was entertaining to watch, also thought I noticed a little dig at another small builder who will go un-named when he mentioned he doesn't pick who can or can't order from him based on whether or not he likes their music!  I think most folks know who that was directed towards, intentional or not....   Also the bit about the transparent wait list.



I can fully understand your statement.
For the near future, I don´t think that Strandberg is ever going to be just a small luthierie (or however you spell it).
Especially with this new concept and his overall professionality he doesn´t and won´t ever have to hide behind "un-named small builders"


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2012)

Ola Strandberg truly is an inspiration to all creative minds.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 26, 2012)

the video is great, and he definitely is a very forward thinking builder.
ive actually wondered about flat surfaced necks a few times before, and his take in it is great.

though that pickguard really takes away from its appearance


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 26, 2012)

As far as the overall design goes, I love it, even with the pick guard quarrel. Except... you know... it could use an extra string... 

But really, Congrats to Al Mu'min. He's such a wicked player and I've fallen in love with his style ever since I saw his first Strandberg video. I'd love to see what he does in the future now that he's got an instrument that, apparently, really takes his playing to the next level.


----------



## unfathomable_bo (Sep 26, 2012)

This guy seems like an incredibly genuine builder, I especially like his whole open source approach to design.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 26, 2012)

Love at first sight; soulmate at first thought.


----------



## nangillala (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, thanks for renewing my strandberg GAS


----------



## Kro497 (Sep 27, 2012)

Was never really a big fan of Strandbergs......until now. That's a pretty awesome guitar.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 27, 2012)

guitar is sick and the dig made me lololololo

his approach is genius. personally I would like to see someone take his neck ideas and apply them to a guitar that is otherwise more conventional than the strandberg.. I get what Al is saying about the romantic convention that 99% of guitars are still sticking to but the classic style guitar is just so nice to look at. 

the flat planed neck idea is awesome, and then the groove finished is even better. that in particular sounds extremely interesting to me


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 27, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the design isn't bad but I'm not digging the addition of the pickguard personally.  I also prefer his other shape to this, but that video was very well-produced and I thought Ola was very eloquent and have even more respect for him as a builder.  I will say though that video was entertaining to watch, also thought I noticed a little dig at another small builder who will go un-named when he mentioned he doesn't pick who can or can't order from him based on whether or not he likes their music!  I think most folks know who that was directed towards, intentional or not....   Also the bit about the transparent wait list.



Just out of interest...who was that builder?


----------



## s4tch (Sep 27, 2012)

Nevermind the guitar, that's some tasty playing.


----------



## unfathomable_bo (Sep 27, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Just out of interest...who was that builder?





To be honest though, I don't think it was a dig at anyone in particular; just a general comment.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 27, 2012)

Wouldn't ask about the whole Britneygate thing on open forums, keep it to PMs guys.

But holy crackballs and great googly-moogly that thing is gorgeous


----------



## rcsierra13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ola just comes across as a gentleman and a genius in his field.

Aesthetics aren't exactly to my taste, but I can see how it is appealing.


----------



## Rook (Sep 28, 2012)

Did anyone else watch that thinking 'why's Al Mu'min dressed like that?'

I also noticed he was talking about how the modern cutting edge design of strandberg appeals to what he's all about while sitting next to a 60's looking vox.



Captain Shoggoth said:


> Wouldn't ask about the whole Britneygate thing on open forums, keep it to PMs guys.
> 
> But holy crackballs and great googly-moogly that thing is gorgeous



Why? I think everyone has a sense of humour about it, if they don't they ought to... I didn't take that as a daemoness dig anyway to be honest, I don't think Ola's like that. I also think anyone who's spoken to Dylan will know he isn't like that either haha.

On topic, I prefer the EGS by a long long way.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 28, 2012)

i actually like this design compared to his other more recognizable shape. but yeah, pickguard is def not my thing

this in a 7 and i may consider one, this is the first time i'd considered playing something not a super strat ibanez RG/D shape


----------



## Onegunsolution (Sep 28, 2012)

Fuck the guitar check out them stylin glasses Al be rockin.


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 29, 2012)

#27 &#8211; Varberg | .strandberg* Guitars

!


----------



## Rook (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump, I noticed Ola had posted a price.

35000SEK BASE 

That's £3.4k ($5.5k) plus 25% VAT, about £4,300 basic - plus extra electronics, options or woods...

Just wow.


----------



## dschonn (Oct 17, 2012)

^thanks for mentioning that!
Well I guess part of the insanely high price is the fact that there are three different woods involved in the body, which all have a specific form.
I could imagine that the craftmanship and attention to detail is beyond insane as well, unfortunately i´ve never bought or played a strandberg. Maybe the owners here on the forum could tell us something about how they feel about this new model and it´s price in comparison to their own strandbergs...


----------



## Rook (Oct 17, 2012)

Well if I spec'd mine out again, the extra on mine are the 7th string, Trapezoid neck, neck thru, chambered zebrano wings, stainless steel frets and flight case - even with VAT it comes in less than the base price of the Varberg without tax.

The quality is amazing, and mine's and early build so it could only be better still, I'm sure whoever gets one will be thrilled with it, I was just a little shocked that is was _that_ much. .strandberg* is one of the more expensive custom builders as it is.

It makes sense thinking about it, but that's still a colossal amount of money, like I said, just a little shocked, I nearly fell off my seat


----------



## bulb (Oct 17, 2012)

Played one, gonna get one. Ola did it again!


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 17, 2012)

While I sort of agree in general lines with Al Mu'im's statement when he says ''If we were to completely rethink what a guitar is, this would be it'', I don't find a particulararly high amount of innovation in the Varberg.

-The EndurNeck was available before
-A sandwiched body is nothing new, infact it isn't known for contributing to ''better'' tone
-Hardware is the same as the EGS

The only thing really ''new'' here is the shape, though I definitely do agree that .Strandberg* itself is very -if not the most- innovative.


----------



## Rook (Oct 17, 2012)

bulb said:


> Played one, gonna get one. Ola did it again!



What's different about it apart from the body shape? Does it balance differently?


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 17, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Bump, I noticed Ola had posted a price.
> 
> 35000SEK BASE
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that's too bad.


----------



## Opion (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm, if you take into account Ola's attention to aesthetics - that pickgaurd looks like it's designed to accomodate for the motion of the hand when in a hard strumming motion. I think it's pretty nifty, if you ask me. Maybe not stylish, but definitely functional. I can dig it.


----------



## elq (Oct 18, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> .strandberg* is one of the more expensive custom builders as it is.



 Not at all.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

Like almost every guitar shape...
I've grown to like them using this forum


----------



## Rook (Oct 18, 2012)

elq said:


> Not at all.



I don't mean higher than the median price of a custom, I mean he is one of those builders that sits in the bottom of the 'serious money' category. More than a USA production guitar, and more than the other small time builders like Daemoness, Decibel, places like Acacia, Invictus (lol), BRJ, even Jackson's custom shop would cost me less for their own respective instruments.

I tend to think about guitar pricing on a logarithmic scale though, I don't think of a £5000 guitar as being 10 times a 500 pound one, I think of it as three price bands up.

I dunno, I know what you mean, but I also know I what I meant 

EDIT: I acknowledge the Boden (or EGS or whatever it's called) 6 string is actually pretty cheap.


----------



## elq (Oct 18, 2012)

I was just trying to say that with several luthiers (of electrics, not acoustics) regularly getting north of $10k for a guitar (Gustavsson, Tuefel, and Yaron off the top of my head) Ola's prices (while not cheap) are far from most expensive


----------



## Rook (Oct 18, 2012)

elq said:


> I was just trying to say that with several luthiers (of electrics, not acoustics) regularly getting north of $10k for a guitar (Gustavsson, Tuefel, and Yaron off the top of my head) Ola's prices (while not cheap) are far from most expensive



And I agree 


Dunno why I felt the need to waffle on


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 18, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> even Jackson's custom shop would cost me less.



I doubt the Jackson custom shop would charge you less for a Strandberg/Varberg.


----------



## Rook (Oct 18, 2012)

^

I don't even know how you read it like that. Post edited 

Now that half the posts in this thread are me, in gunna leave. Other companies aside, I was just surprised the Varberg was basically twice the cost of the Boden.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 18, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> ^
> 
> I don't even know how you read it like that. Post edited
> 
> Now that half the posts in this thread are me, in gunna leave. Other companies aside, I was just surprised the Varberg was basically twice the cost of the Boden.






My point is just that you can't really compare, as you can't get a headless, fanned ergo guitar from the Jackson CS for less than a Strandberg (especially with the strandberg hardware).

Basically, if you want a strandberg, you wouldn't get a Jackson because a custom shop soloist is cheaper, right?


----------



## ROAR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you don't think it's innovative, I'd say you have missed the point.

In order for innovation to happen there has to be groundwork,
so saying the neck has already been out does not dispel the innovation.
Sound is subjective so while you may not believe wood choices and layering
them affects tone, there is someone else out there who is making a great
deal of money by simply disagreeing! 

This guitar is "innovative" because it was literally built from the ground
up by fleshing out every detail and thinking of the guitar beyond an instrument
and as a tool. If you're creating better tools, you should be doing a better job.
But, this is a very opinionated base topic and I'm only giving my two cents.
You can call everything I said bullshit which is just fine hahaha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2012)

There is no way I would pay that much for something from someone that has not been building that long. His other pricing is a lot more reasonable though, in fact I was shocked when I found out the Strandberg regular model goes for so cheap considering the fact that the hardware is custom.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> There is no way I would pay that much for something from someone that has not been building that long.



21 years or so isn't that long?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2012)

I dont really see building a dozen instruments between 84 and 93 as a hobbiest as a full on thing. Im not slagging him or anything, he is a super nice guy and I've talked to him quite a bit now, but Im just saying I would not personally pay so much for a build by him. 

For me it would be like spending 120K on an Audi R8.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 22, 2013)

Ol' Paul Masdival of Cynic is now rocking a Varberg.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2013)

That's kind of a neat idea with the woods not being smoothed together at their edges. It's a neat design, but not super expensive neat, IMO. I'd get a regular strandy before I'd get one of these. 

It's also interesting that Ola doesn't do any super long scale instruments. They would balance really well with the lack of a HS. Cutting the HS off of the average 25.5" or 27" instrument doesn't have nearly the ergonomic benefit of cutting one off of a 28" or 30" instrument. If he built a 9 string 27-30" model I would on that thing like white on rice.


----------



## elq (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd guess the number 1 reason you haven't seen a 9-string strandberg is because no one has asked  

His bridge pieces should scale for more strings with no issues. The only issue would be pickups, but that's pretty minor.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2013)

elq said:


> I'd guess the number 1 reason you haven't seen a 9-string strandberg is because no one has asked
> 
> His bridge pieces should scale for more strings with no issues. The only issue would be pickups, but that's pretty minor.



Yeah, the XEN9 I'm doing is going to have ABM only because when I was originally speccing it out with Tom the Strandberg hardware was no longer for sale beyond his own guitars. And then Eric got ABM to do a 9 string HS unit.

Does Ola do totally custom orders, or only variations on his primary themes? I'd be curious what his creative mind could come up with for an extreme ERG.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 23, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, the XEN9 I'm doing is going to have ABM only because when I was originally speccing it out with Tom the Strandberg hardware was no longer for sale beyond his own guitars. And then Eric got ABM to do a 9 string HS unit.
> 
> Does Ola do totally custom orders, or only variations on his primary themes? I'd be curious what his creative mind could come up with for an extreme ERG.



On the .strandberg* order page, it says he'll do other scales. As far as 9 strings go, I think he'd probably give it a go, but it's probably best to email him and ask.

And I'm so excited to see what Ola and Paul come up with.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2013)

Visually I like that shape better than the other one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 23, 2013)

I prefer the first Strandberg myself. The Varberg looks interesting, and i like some aspects of the design, but it's not for me.


----------



## bloc (Feb 26, 2015)

Digging this a lot, perhaps even more than the Boden. Only thing I'm not liking is the lack of fixed bridge; I hope that option comes soon.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Holy 3 years ago!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 27, 2015)

MemphisHawk said:


> Holy 3 years ago!



To be fair, Strandberg just announced last night that the Varberg model can be customized and ordered through the Washburn CS so this is "current" news again.


----------

